# Kings in the Bay



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Are the kings in pensacola bay? Has anybody caught any? I have some time off this week and want to do some trolling. 

Thanks


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

tried the other day, didn't see any Kings but the spanish are there and nice size


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Its a little earlier for kings in the bay, after a couple good cold fronts is best. Big live menhaden and dead ribbon fish is the key. I fish pretty hard for kings in the fall. There are some big smokers in the bay. I've seen several fish caught over 40 lbs in the past. I usually fish from 3 mile bridge to the port of pcola. I have a 48 gallon live well I put in the back of my truck and get all the menhaden I need out of Texar. You will get alot of big spanish this time of year on menhaden bigger than your hand. My biggest was just over 9 lbs weighed at gbb&t. Theres also plenty of jacks, tarpon and bull reds for bycatch!


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Give it about 2 more weeks and through the end of November, give or take. Labor day is the unofficial start. With the spanish moving deep into the bay, the kings are right behind them.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

MGlover54 said:


> Give it about 2 more weeks and through the end of November, give or take. Labor day is the unofficial start. With the spanish moving deep into the bay, the kings are right behind them.


Would this be the same for the Choctawhatchee bay?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

hey caddy yakker, how bout perdido bay, would this be same senario for it as well?? thks for any help!!??


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

grey ghost said:


> hey caddy yakker, how bout perdido bay, would this be same senario for it as well?? thks for any help!!??


I honestly don't know, I have never fished Perdido Bay nor have I ever heard of kings there. I'm not sure if its deep enough for kings? Escambia bay is a much better spot to target them. Maybe someone more familiar with perdido bay will chime in. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

NVRSTSFD said:


> Would this be the same for the Choctawhatchee bay?


I'd have to say "I don't know", too. They've been coming into P'cola bay forever now.


----------



## JoeyHernadez (Sep 2, 2011)

Ill be at the Palm Beach Club condos from Sept. 25 thru Oct. 3. Gonna be mostly in the bay. What will be biting then and what bait should i use??


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

JoeyHernadez said:


> Ill be at the Palm Beach Club condos from Sept. 25 thru Oct. 3. Gonna be mostly in the bay. What will be biting then and what bait should i use??


Live menhaden. You'll have to catch them around Bayou Texar pre-dawn. Try to get your lines set up by 6am. Bite dies off about mid day.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Its a little earlier for kings in the bay, after a couple good cold fronts is best. Big live menhaden and dead ribbon fish is the key. I fish pretty hard for kings in the fall. There are some big smokers in the bay. I've seen several fish caught over 40 lbs in the past. I usually fish from 3 mile bridge to the port of pcola. I have a 48 gallon live well I put in the back of my truck and get all the menhaden I need out of Texar. You will get alot of big spanish this time of year on menhaden bigger than your hand. My biggest was just over 9 lbs weighed at gbb&t. Theres also plenty of jacks, tarpon and bull reds for bycatch!


 X's 2


----------

